# Hedgehog show



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

ok this is going to be the first UK APH show
a lady on the pygmy hogs forum has arrange this and ive said i will give the details here.
anyone who wants to enter the hog show please can you email me with your name, hog (sex, colour, age) so we can get a list together and see what classes will be held. The moreentries we get the better selection of classes we can have.

the date of the hog/show get together is SATURDAY 24TH JULY. it is 11am-2pm but people that have hogs to show/stands or info boards can arrive from 10.30 to set up.

confirmed so far

aph rescue info/merchandise from col

registery info/ faiths goodies to purchase









hog show - £ 1 entry, judged by col (classes to be confirmed)

best viv photo comp - £1 entry ,judged by faith 

home made cake stand

tombola (hog stuff on there aswell,food,toys,pouches etc)

raffle (prizes will be posted once sorted)

name the hog teddy 

how many sweets in the jar

hog hunt for kids

face painting

tea,coffee,squash

donation bucket on door











awaiting confirmation

jewellery stand

artist (ringing him 2morrow)

brandygirls vivs/houses

crazy hog races (col to confirm possible track!!)


various others have offered to bring bits of craft work to sell aswell.

i have had some excellent prizes donated so far from friends and buisnesses that i have so far aproached and am spending

1st of july going all out with a friend to collect from various retailers and pet shops!! 

the venue is 

WEEDON BEC VILLAGE HALL
WEST STREET
WEEDON
NORTHAMPTON
NN7 4QU

there is car parking at the hall and a large playing field and park joined onto the hall. dogs and kids welcome










people SHOWING HOGS

i have a supply of large cardboard boxes and finacard are donating bedding for the hogs that come.if you would like one please let pm me by mid july (so i can 'borrow' the boxes from work







)

any offer of help,items to raffle, tombola or cakes would be most welcome









I have paid for the hall, refeshments and some events out of my own pocket so ALL MONEY TAKEN ON THE DAY WILL BE DONATED TO APH RESCUE AND WILD HOG RESCUE.


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

we wont be able to make it but could we send a donation ?


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

you can yes, if you pm me ill send you details of the rescue


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi
Have the different classes been arranged yet? I,d love to enter my girls!! Is there a 'fattest hog' class because I've got a contender for first place right here!! :lol2:
I'm speaking to my other half about a wknd away incorporating this on the Sat and the Exotic Pet day in Evesham on the Sun. Best wknd ever!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww, shame its so far away as i'd have loved to bring my two! I actually suggested a hog show on the pygmy hogs forum about 6 months ago and got shot down for it lol


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

well this started off as a general meet and has just escalated. 

I dont think you got shot down for it. Just if it was based on the american hog shows the classes are quite strict.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I think a lot to do with it was finding someone to organise it also - its an incredible amount of work and the lady who is doing it is working very very hard bless her - shes braver than I!!! I think a few people have wanted to do a show for a long time but until Tiggy stepped up to suggest a venue etc and taken it on board to go ahead with booking the place then its escalated into having hog show classes!

I'm going to try to come from S.Wales (waiting for confirmation of time off work) so Gloucerstershire isnt too bad? be cool if you could come


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I will have to see closer to the date, it might clash with a dog show which would be a pain. But if I can get there I will. Its a bloomin' long way in my rubbish old car though lol


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

the last i was told was there would be a hog race if col could get a track made up before the day.
the classes havent been confirmed yet, i am taking names, hogs name, sex and colour, im going to carry on for a couple more weeks and then pass it to col who will decide what classes we are having. obviously if there arent many hogs it could be one class, if theres alot of hogs there will classes probably by colour or sex


----------



## wriggley (Jun 23, 2008)

hmmm if you tell me what you want i could probably make a hog race track along with a few friends from uni. Just let me know the specs. sounds like an intersing challenge.

Im sooo excited now as im bring both my girlies with one fat hog one fast hog


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

oh cool ill have a word with col and see what he says


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

just a bump up as a reminder


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

just a reminder about the hog show next weekend


----------

